# The Rockets Biggest Mistake



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

Two words: Rafer Alston

What were they thinking going after this guy? I can understand them wanting a change at point guard, but why Alston? Didn't they watch him at all last year? This guy is a joke to the position he plays. He's like a poor man's Steve Francis. Does it get any worse than that? He dribbles way too much, can't effectively run an offense, has a terrible interior and mid-range shot, is a mediocre defender and based off of last year in Toronto, he's a bonehead on and off the court. Carrol Dawson gets a big fat F for this move. A move that may have cost the Rockets a shot at contending in the West this year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He's not their future at PG. Luther Head may develop into that player. Maybe that guy they're getting from Europe will do something. But Alston isn't a terrible PG by any means, he's just not terribly special. 

One thing he does better than Francis though, and that's pass. But he takes too long to pass sometimes, like Francis.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TonyMontana_83 said:


> Two words: Rafer Alston
> 
> What were they thinking going after this guy? I can understand them wanting a change at point guard, but why Alston? Didn't they watch him at all last year? This guy is a joke to the position he plays. He's like a poor man's Steve Francis. Does it get any worse than that? He dribbles way too much, can't effectively run an offense, has a terrible interior and mid-range shot, is a mediocre defender and based off of last year in Toronto, he's a bonehead on and off the court. Carrol Dawson gets a big fat F for this move. A move that may have cost the Rockets a shot at contending in the West this year.



You must factor in who he was traded for. I don't think Alston will be a terrible 1-2 season fit as long as Tmac is healthy. Obviously with Tmac out, it changes the entire dynamic of the team. When Tmac is in there, he is their primary ball-handler anyway.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

alston may over dribble some, but you gotta keep in my mind he is the replacement for mike james. did you ever watch james actually run the offense?

...yeah, me neither.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Sounds to me like the Rockets need the European Steve Nash.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

TonyMontana_83 said:


> Two words: Rafer Alston
> 
> What were they thinking going after this guy? I can understand them wanting a change at point guard, but why Alston? Didn't they watch him at all last year? This guy is a joke to the position he plays. He's like a poor man's Steve Francis. Does it get any worse than that? He dribbles way too much, can't effectively run an offense, has a terrible interior and mid-range shot, is a mediocre defender and based off of last year in Toronto, he's a bonehead on and off the court. Carrol Dawson gets a big fat F for this move. A move that may have cost the Rockets a shot at contending in the West this year.


If you watched how well Alston played in Miami and given that 1) Sura is old and getting injured, 2) Rockets don't have a decent PG, and 3) the Rockets are looking for scoring supports, trading for Rafer makes a lot of sense


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Alston was a good pick up. He could pass the ball well and drain 3's. That move is going to pay of as he gets more comfortable throughout the year

with tmac hurting, he has had to take more of a scoring role. When tmac gets back he could give the ball to tmac, stay behind the 3 pt line, and drain his shots. Hes going to be effective


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I didn't see much of Alston before he came to Houston, but from four games he appears a very ordinary defender and a poor post feeder. And he can't finish around the rim at all. But he is better than Bob Sura in transition. I think he'll be good at running the break. We were terrible at that last season.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> I didn't see much of Alston before he came to Houston, but from four games he appears a very ordinary defender and a poor post feeder. And he can't finish around the rim at all. But he is better than Bob Sura in transition. *I think he'll be good at running the break. We were terrible at that last season.*


That's where I think he'll help you guys a lot. He has his faults, but he's very quick, an excellent ball-handler, and he loves to push the ball. If TMac/Barry/Anderson/Swift/etc. run with him then he'll get you guys some easy buckets. In the half-court he'll move the ball and hit threes if it's bashed into his head not to overdribble. He was fantastic as a 3rd guard in Miami doing just those things.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Unfortunately you may have to get used to the poor finishing. He's quite possibly the worst finishing PG in the NBA next to Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

In terms of +/- numbers, Alston's impact is horrible. The Rockets are +26 when he's *off* the court. :dead:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Scinos said:


> In terms of +/- numbers, Alston's impact is horrible. The Rockets are +26 when he's *off* the court. :dead:


According to 82games.com, the Phoenix Suns are +37 with Nash off the court. Not a very telling statistic huh?

He certainly isn't anything special, but at least give them a dozen or so games with T-Mac in the lineup before really passing judgement. Don't underestimate the impact having or not having a guy of that calibre has on the dynamic of a team.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Rafer Alston's fit for Houston can't be properly evaluated until Tracy McGrady returns. Right now, he's being forced to do a lot more than he's suitable for. As the lead play-maker and a key scorer, Alston is not good. But that wasn't supposed to be his role. McGrady was supposed to be the primary ball-handler and lead scorer, while Alston was supposed to be a secondary play-maker, lead the break and shoot open threes.

Any player extended beyond his capabilities will look bad. I think Alston will be a very nice fit alongside McGrady. Right now, without McGrady, everyone except Yao looks bad.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He's still learning the system, especially how to feed the big man. The Rockets needed a spot up shooter and someone who could penetrate/kick out. His shot has been off to start the season and he's made some costly TO's. Once he gains some confidence and starts knocking down those outside shots he will be a huge asset to this team. I don't think his defense is THAT bad, even when he is beaten off the dribble he appears to recover. The biggest problem has been his communication with Yao. Never gets him the ball in time and struggles to set him up. I don't know if this will improve, but it certainly won't hurt ALL the Rocket guards to get a lesson in 'Post-Feeding 101' from Jon Barry.

Yao is most dangerous when he cuts across the lane and is in front of his man. That happens on every other play but the guards are about 5-6 feet behind the 3 point lane. It's not tough to miss him.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

with McGrady being out its almost impossible to evaluate anyone on this team outside maybe Mutombo.

Maybe its cause of the low standards that Bobby Sura and Mike James set last season but im perfectly fine with Alston's "game." I love how he pushes the ball but I hate the fact he isn't a finisher. He like every other perimeter on the team, cant buy a shot right now but I know he's at least a slightly better shooter than he shown so far....although he hasn't shot terribly. Not as good of defender as James but better than Sura and is lightyears ahead them when it comes to passing.

Im actually very exicited about this team even though they just their 3rd straight 4th qt lead


----------



## alienyang (Nov 11, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Rafer Alston's fit for Houston can't be properly evaluated until Tracy McGrady returns. Right now, he's being forced to do a lot more than he's suitable for. As the lead play-maker and a key scorer, Alston is not good. But that wasn't supposed to be his role. McGrady was supposed to be the primary ball-handler and lead scorer, while Alston was supposed to be a secondary play-maker, lead the break and shoot open threes.
> 
> Any player extended beyond his capabilities will look bad. I think Alston will be a very nice fit alongside McGrady. Right now, without McGrady, everyone except Yao looks bad.



yeah,they all suck,,,,,,damn it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> *Rafer Alston's fit for Houston can't be properly evaluated until Tracy McGrady returns. *Right now, he's being forced to do a lot more than he's suitable for. As the lead play-maker and a key scorer, Alston is not good. But that wasn't supposed to be his role. McGrady was supposed to be the primary ball-handler and lead scorer, while Alston was supposed to be a secondary play-maker, lead the break and shoot open threes.
> 
> *Any player extended beyond his capabilities will look bad. *I think Alston will be a very nice fit alongside McGrady. Right now, without McGrady, everyone except Yao looks bad.


Good point


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

It's amazing how losing changes people's opinion. I remember when everyone was saying Alston was the perfect pickup and now it seems he is the problem. The real problem McGrady is injured.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Sounds to me like the Rockets need the European Steve Nash.


He already signed with Pacers


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> According to 82games.com, the Phoenix Suns are +37 with Nash off the court. Not a very telling statistic huh?


It is a telling statistic, just not to draw conclusions from in 4 or 5 games. Over a full 82 games it's a pretty good evaluation tool.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

EHL said:


> Unfortunately you may have to get used to the poor finishing. He's quite possibly the worst finishing PG in the NBA next to Kirk Hinrich.


whoops watch out before you're saying something like that. Are you talking about the Kirk Hinrich who's been carrying the Bulls back from trailing behind their opponents? BTW, Hinrich through 4 games is averaging 17.8 ppg along with .480 FG%, .545 3P%, and .895 FT%. I know this is still early in the season, but if you see him shoot this season, he's far from the 2nd worst finishing PG in the NBA.

OT: Yaaaay!! fiinally my 1000th post! :headbang:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> It is a telling statistic, just not to draw conclusions from in 4 or 5 games. Over a full 82 games it's a pretty good evaluation tool.


It is good to the bench, bad to the starters.


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

ralaw said:


> It's amazing how losing changes people's opinion. I remember when everyone was saying Alston was the perfect pickup and now it seems he is the problem. The real problem McGrady is injured.



I never said Alston was the perfect pickup, or a good pickup for that matter. And it appears that I'm the only that thinks signing him was a mistake. I suppose there probably just wasn't much better out there, but I'm inclined to believe they could have found a better, more intelligent basketball player.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rafer Alston is a good pickup, but i always saw him as a good PG coming off the bench and not a starter


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

TonyMontana_83 said:


> I never said Alston was the perfect pickup, or a good pickup for that matter. And it appears that I'm the only that thinks signing him was a mistake. I suppose there probably just wasn't much better out there, but I'm inclined to believe they could have found a better, more intelligent basketball player.


 exactly, how much value does Mike James and a first round pick have???


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

James can develop at Toronto because he's a starter, and he's pretty much doing everything.... Of course, with help from Bosh,Villaneuva and co...

Alston is 29 years old(if I'm not mistaken) but he can do well also at the Rockets. Those 2 clutch baskets were important for sealing the win against Minnesota.


----------

